# White River Kingfisher Reel



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone ever used or have any experience with these?  Says it has a sealed drag...thinking about it for my new 10wt rod (thanks to forum member junkin!!).

Here's a link on the Bass Pro site:
http://www.basspro.com/White-River-Fly-Shop-Kingfisher-Fly-Reels-or-Spare-Spools/product/1201050501182/#BVQAWidgetID

Would like to use it for summertime tarpon fishing. Let me know what you think!


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

Spend a little more and get a Lamson Konic if this is your price range. Proven drag system.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Another option I could consider is using my Lamson Guru that I have on my 8wt rod (as it is a 10/11wt reel) and buying that White River reel for my 8 wt rod. Anyway just another thing to consider. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Spend a little more and get a Lamson Konic if this is your price range.  Proven drag system.


But...the Kingfisher is prettier


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't buy a cheap reel for a 10wt get something with a nice smooth drag. You'll have to spend a little more. The more higher weight rod you have the more important a better reel becomes


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Don't buy a cheap reel for a 10wt get something with a nice smooth drag. You'll have to spend a little more. The more higher weight rod you have the more important a better reel becomes


Yeah I've been doing some research. Like I said, I have a Lamson Guru 10wt reel on my 8wt TicrX. I think I'm going to get a Konic for my 8wt and move the line over and then lace my Guru up with some 10wt line. Unless anyone else has a better alternative, that is


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

For $10 more than the WR, you can get an Allen Alpha2. I've fished mine in the surf all summer and it's been flawless. I haven't seen a report of repeated tarpon or bonefish catches yet, but I've also never seen a single bad or even marginal review. They stand behind their product. They have an "If it breaks, we will fix it" warranty which was a big deal to me.
Links to directly contact their upper staff: http://www.allenflyfishing.com/about/
I've spoken directly with both Justin and Evan, and they both went out of their way to get me set up.
It's my goal to put a nice jack and/ or bonita on mine this fall. Hopefully I'll be bragging about it sooner rather than later. 
Best of luck in your search!


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

> > Don't buy a cheap reel for a 10wt get something with a nice smooth drag. You'll have to spend a little more. The more higher weight rod you have the more important a better reel becomes
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been doing some research. Like I said, I have a Lamson Guru 10wt reel on my 8wt TicrX. I think I'm going to get a Konic for my 8wt and move the line over and then lace my Guru up with some 10wt line. Unless anyone else has a better alternative, that is


That is a good option. The Allen reels are also a good option for a nice price.

Or get another Guru!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I really like the Allen reel. How does this compare to the Konic? And the ultimate question...should I get the Allen/Konic for my 8wt and put the Guru on the 10wt or visa versa?


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

> I really like the Allen reel. How does this compare to the Konic? And the ultimate question...should I get the Allen/Konic for my 8wt and put the Guru on the 10wt or visa versa?


The Konic drag is great (same as all the other Lamson reels other than the Vanquish). The reel itself is not machined so it is a bit less sturdy than the higher end Lamsons. The Allen seems to be a great reel and honestly for redfish and other 8wt fish in FL, you don;t need an amazing drag. If you were chasing Bahamas bonefish I would tell you that the Allen will get the job done, but to always have a backup or splurge on a higher end reel.

Throw the Guru on the 10wt, assuming it is a size 4.


----------

